# Trio of A. trifasciata



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Just got my trio today! I am so excited. Another delve into the world of cichlids. Tank already cycled and just waiting for the temp to level out to put them in.
PH 6.5
KH 4
GH untested but not worried
Temp 80 but should level out at 83

Anyone breed these beauties?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so jealous! Good luck with them.


----------

